# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  James Dyson

## Airicist

Founder of Dyson Ltd

James Dyson on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "Dyson and Imperial to develop next generation robots at new centre"

by Colin Smith
February 10, 2014

----------


## Airicist

James Dyson explains robot vacuum technology

Published on Jun 22, 2016

----------

